
Opener Unveils First USA and Canada-Qualified Personal Electric VTOL Aircraft - popmatrix
http://opener.aero
======
kwhitefoot
Strange that there are no comments. This seems like a neat idea, not for
commuting of course but there must be a lot of other applications for
something like this.

